# Liberar movil Siemens MC60



## dexaphone (May 18, 2005)

Gente, tengo un movil siemens MC60 de AMENA (españa) alguien sabe si hay alguna calculadora tipo la de Nokia, para liberarlo por imei, si alguien sabe algo, HELP ME! JEJEJE.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 11, 2005)

Tengo entendido que los siemens GSM solo se pueden liberar por medio del cable de datos y algún programa de liberación como el Freia.


----------



## tiggerleon (Ago 18, 2008)

es cierto eso de que se libera por codigo...  tengo entendido de que hay un programa en el que ingresas el imei de tu telefono y te da un codigo largo que ingresas al telefono por el teclado directamente y se libera como por arte de magia...  no lo consegui aunque tampoco segui buscando ya que cambie de telefono hace tiempo y no investigue mas...  teoricamente esto es posible para todos los siemens...


----------



## plba00 (Oct 21, 2009)

estoy de acuerdo con FE puede ser con el freia o con los jocker debes de leer los codigos y ahy es q puedes desactivarle la restriccion de network, eso se le puede hacer si tiene hecho tespoint  y si no lo tiene hecho debes de hacerselo para q se pueda comunicar con la pc, en caso de q no este soportado por estas software series, debes de trbajar con una box es decir con la MArtech
si necesitas ayuda 
postea ok 
saludos


----------

